
Ask HN: Books about Infocom? - douche
Anyone know a good book or books about the history of Infocom?<p>Ideally, I&#x27;d like something along the lines of Hackers, Masters of Doom, or Stay Awhile, and Listen
======
escap
I am assuming you have read
[http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4834](http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4834)
and
[http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4848](http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4848)

~~~
douche
I had seen that, but hadn't really dived into it yet. That's a fantastic
resource.

